# What resources do professional cycling coaches use?



## duncanblkthrne (Oct 6, 2013)

What resources do professional cycling coaches use to create training plans for competitive cyclists?

I want to be able to create an effective training plan for myself, right down to how many and what length intervals to be doing from day to day.

I've already been racing for 4 years now but for the last 2 years I've been recycling an old training plan from back when I could afford to pay someone to work out a training plan for me. Those days are long gone and even if I can in the future afford to pay someone, I'd much rather learn to do that for myself.


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

Not a professional coach, but I use Free Training Log, Training Plans and Food Diary | TrainingPeaks


----------



## duncanblkthrne (Oct 6, 2013)

If I was able to pay for these things then I'd just pay a coach like I used to and not bother learning to do anything for myself.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

duncanblkthrne said:


> What resources do professional cycling coaches use to create training plans for competitive cyclists?


You mean apart from many years of coaching experience, professional accreditation and development, study in relevant disciplines, and the time spent working with performance specialists and coaching colleagues around the world?

I use my own software which all our coaches use to aid in the _process _of putting a plan together, but no system will do the thinking for you.

I use my own software because in my professional experience, the tools available (commercial or otherwise) in the public domain are inadequate.


----------



## duncanblkthrne (Oct 6, 2013)

That's nice.
It's also not helpful.
I have no money -- repeat: no money -- to pay a coach. I must do it myself or not do it at all.
Luckily I've had more useful comments in a forum on another site.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

duncanblkthrne said:


> That's nice.
> It's also not helpful.
> I have no money -- repeat: no money -- to pay a coach. I must do it myself or not do it at all.
> Luckily I've had more useful comments in a forum on another site.


Did you ask the question differently there? Because the way you asked it here wasn't very clear. By 'resources' do you mean books? Studies? Websites? Software? Fit tools? Drills? I think if you asked a more specific question you would get better answers.

FWIW, a good coach will be good largely because of experience. Exercise science as a field is rather underwhelming and there is no one way to skin the cat. Coaching is about experience, communication and adaptation to a clients needs.


----------



## duncanblkthrne (Oct 6, 2013)

Doesn't matter. I've got what I needed from other sources.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

duncanblkthrne said:


> That's nice.
> It's also not helpful.
> I have no money -- repeat: no money -- to pay a coach. I must do it myself or not do it at all.
> Luckily I've had more useful comments in a forum on another site.


You asked what resources a professional coach uses. I'm a professional coach and I told you some of what I use. There are other things like testing equipment, books and so on. Professional coaches might also work in sports institutes and have access to many other resources, labs, training facilities etc.

Sorry if you didn't find it helpful, but I answered the question asked.


----------

